# dwarf caiman license info needed.



## tegrey2008

hi peeps i have been thinking about getting dwarf caiman for years now and finally i have the space to accomodate one, im after info like what size tank do i need to start with? tank/room requirments? safety requirments? any info will be apprieciated. im after a baby dwarf caiman. i have had large snakes ie 19ft, 15ft, 12ft,burmese pythons, boas, anaconda.


----------



## Jibber

really depends on you budget,

are you going to make a custom tank?

or buy one?

im 95% through my new dwarf caiman tank. i made it out of 18mm ply. inside. its 6ft x 7ft. which is quiet large i think. half of that is a sloaped ramp pond. that goes to around 2 ft deep. 

you will need to hve toughen glass and 2 locks on the door. also u need a sign on the door saying whats inside etc. look up the rules for dwa in your area, most want different things

alot of people keep them in large tropical fish tanks. with floating plattforms.

but id say put £2500

200-400 for croc
1000 for dwa licence + insurance
1000+ for set up (but this depends, custom tanks you make yourself can be cheaper )

i paid £320 for my dwa, and 130 for my insurance. so the cost of dwa really depends on your council


----------



## Caiman-Chris

tegrey2008 said:


> hi peeps i have been thinking about getting dwarf caiman for years now and finally i have the space to accomodate one, im after info like what size tank do i need to start with? tank/room requirments? safety requirments? any info will be apprieciated. im after a baby dwarf caiman. i have had large snakes ie 19ft, 15ft, 12ft,burmese pythons, boas, anaconda.


Before I give advice I am not a Caiman owner or even a reptile owner I am someone though who has been researching into the care of a Caiman constantly everyday since July and have visited several enclosures and spoken with many owners so please ensure you take advice from more experienced DWA persons. Anyway here is my months of research digested for you to have a read and save you countless hours. I hope people offer me advice or tell me if I have anything wrong....

I was considering starting with a 6foot by 2foot deep and 3foot high custom viv with sunken in water enclosure taking two thirds of that space. I recently discovered that most hatchlings are kept in a 4 foot enclosure or 20 gallon tank to begin with as they wont eat if they feel uncomfortable so 6 foot may be too big to begin with. 

My council want 1700 pounds for a licence with a 70 pound vet bill on top not including expences. They then want 880 pounds every year. So first find out your council requirements, mine are for a locked enclosure with absolutely no direct public access with a stupid space requirement for an adult of 6 foot by 6 foot which is way too small.... you want to be thinking about 10 foot by 8 foot for an adult and within that a small land area as Dwarfs tend to spend much time in water. 

Lighting - florescent lighting that gives UVA and UVB for Vit D

Air temperature 33 - 24 degrees. I am not sure whether a ceramic heater is best or a day basking heat lamp, either way an infra red heat lamp for night time is essential. Thermostat to control temperature is also ideal.

Water temperature 25 - 27 degrees. All I can tell you is 1 watt of power is to heat 1 litre of water so you will have to work this out along with the pump and filter as they love flowing water and we need to ensure the Caiman wont bite any of the equipment.

That's all I have and I hope it helps.


----------



## tegrey2008

my tank will be custom built by my self and i will build it bigger when the croc gets bigger, some people use fishtanks how can that be safe? i know councils are all different so im waiting to hear back from my local council to see what they say


----------



## Jibber

most large fish tanks are made from toughen glass. ive known 3 people to get a dwa showing them a large fish tank.

a friend of mine had hes in hes kitchen, in a 3ft 4ft tropical fish tank when it was a baby, thats when he got the council to come round and check the set up an got hes dwa, then hes dwarf caiman the next day.

to get a dwa for a caiman is really easy, i used an exo terrer tank in a lockable cupboard to get my dwa lol.

then once i got the dwa, i converted the cupboard into a 4ft 6ft tank now 

looks the nuts, will post pics.


----------



## Jibber

as long as you get signs, locks and a toughen glass tank and insurance you will get your dwa very easy.

as long it cant jump out the top haha  that needs to be covered


----------



## gav.b1984

Jibber said:


> as long as you get signs, locks and a toughen glass tank and insurance you will get your dwa very easy.
> 
> as long it cant jump out the top haha  that needs to be covered


i think it will allways go on the area you are in as you will here so many different things from people that there council will require?

my council would in no way issue me a licence for a tank set-up?my first set-up was a large converted shed with small pond at first,also they said it also can depend on the amount of people with DWA in the area?

some things they wanted-
2 doors(had to put door in back of shed?)
2 locks on doors
fire safety(alarm/extinguisher)
insurance
signs
experience?(was lucky enough to have friend iv'ed help out with crocodiles)

this is my experience in getting DWA from what i remember,hope gives you a idea!!

O,another good thing is to have a bit of £££!!you maybe be needing it!!


----------



## GJUK

I've just been through this for a Dwarf Croc.
PM me if you have queries and I will help as best I can, as it was quite a process...


----------



## Jimmyjayz

large fish tanks are made from float glass not from toughened its not as strong ironic really lol but a 12mm or 15mm tank is reported to take a shot from a shotgun at range i hasten to add lol


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

i was just about to make a thread like this -


----------



## GJUK

Jimmyjayz said:


> but a 12mm or 15mm tank is reported to take a shot from a shotgun at range i hasten to add lol


Means nothing really. What range. 1ft, or 3 miles?
Shotgun pellet speed drops off after a very short distance.


----------



## Casey2022

GJUK said:


> I've just been through this for a Dwarf Croc.
> PM me if you have queries and I will help as best I can, as it was quite a process...


----------



## Casey2022

Could you give me any possible info on dwa looking or get a cuvier’s dwarf caiman many thanks


----------

